# Things you loved learning about in school



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)

So I'm probably not the only one who really enjoyed some of the things taught to me in elementary/middle/high school.

I'd love to hear some of the interesting and fun topics or subjects you remember being educated about in class? Was it a cool animal? Human anatomy? Planets? Doing art?

One example of my own that comes to my mind was in chemistry class, where we experimented with different flam colors. White flames were magnesium, purple flames were potassium, green and blue were copper etc. 

Another thing I enjoyed was in elementary school working in carpentry, our end of the year project was building go carts, and near the last day, we all raced them on a hill by the school. Our families were their cheering for us.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 28, 2021)

When I was 9, we did a block on the Aztec Empire, and it's fall to Hernan Cortez. Learning about lesser-known cultures and their histories has always been super cool. 

At the moment on my Literature and Politics course we're doing anthropomorphism in poetry, particularly by Thomas Hardy. 

For obvious reasons I find that interesting 

tfw I end up writing my literature dissertation on proto-furries


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Biology. Almost had perfect scores when it came to dissection. But my partner messed things up. )8<

Things that revolved around archeology and paleontology.


----------



## Outré (Oct 28, 2021)

I loved my electronics and computer programming classes. Machine Shop and Astronomy were also fun.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Biology. Almost had perfect scores when it came to dissection. But my partner messed things up. )8<
> 
> Things that revolved around archeology and paleontology.


I should've done biology at Highers instead of Physics :/

Physics is a lot less astronomy than I was led to believe


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2021)

German



The_biscuits_532 said:


> I should've done biology at Highers instead of Physics :/
> 
> Physics is a lot less astronomy than I was led to believe



I am guessing this is 'Scottish Highers'. 
English A-level physics featured a lot of astronomy.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 28, 2021)

I have no fond memories of anything that wasn't college.

College chem was OK but lab partners were stupid bints who spent more time chatting with each other and flirting than doing anything.  I did the work, they pretended to understand what was happening.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 28, 2021)

I've always liked learning and school, but English and history were always fun subjects because it was basically getting to read good books and interesting stories for homework. I also like my science courses in high school. 

College was more interesting for me since I got to choose my majors. Economics is fun because in combines history, mathematics, and some psychology into a workable field of study and can improve people's lives. I like Computer Science since I've always liked coding and working on hardware, but also the problem solving and intersection with mathematics drew me in.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 28, 2021)

Hmm... I resented school, but I always enjoyed learning about different places. Different climates, different terrains, the wonders of the world... perhaps Geography was my favorite subject.

I've always wanted to travel the world and the seven seas.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> German
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is. I started my A Levels in England, but almost immediately had to move because my stepdad was offered a good job in Southern Scotland. 

Unfortunately because Highers are only a year, I was wayyyy behind everyone else when I moved, so I ended up taking a year out, so I could start the course at the same time as the next year. 

Ended up with an A in English (combined), Bs in Georgraphy, Engineering and Mathematics, and a C in Physics.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Loved finding that, yes, you <do> finish with school, however- high school never does truly end... constant judging, drama,  cliches, etc....


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Loved finding that, yes, you <do> finish with school, however- high school never does truly end... constant judging, drama,  cliches, etc....


Didn't mind my second high school too much at the time, but now that I'm at university, my god high school was shit in comparison.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Pretty much....


----------



## Punji (Nov 1, 2021)

Second that college/university is substantially better than regular schooling.

I definitely enjoyed biology the most, and I also had a lot of fun times in culinary arts too.

If uni counts for this I still enjoyed biology the most, also really enjoyed my various psychology courses and I liked the theology too. Call me crazy, but some of the physics was actually a bit fun.

In another life I could have been a professional behavioural psychologist. If I'm a hassle now just count your blessings.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Loved finding that, yes, you <do> finish with school, however- high school never does truly end... constant judging, drama,  cliches, etc....


The number of people who never left HS behind is actually astonishing to me - then again I had incentive to wash my hands of that shit right away


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Agreed. I just back.and watch the show. It's good to not have to be involved with it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 1, 2021)

I loved learning how to do cool science experiments, like the baking soda and vinegar thing.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Sodium wire and water...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2021)

I loved learning about when lunch time was and what time I go the fuck home so I can play video games.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Sodium wire and water...


haha metal go splodey

Sulfuric acid and sugar, on that note.  Opening a portal to Hell in the laboratory.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 1, 2021)

I really enjoyed the only biology class I ever had to take in middle school.
But I was mostly fascinated with history.  Enough to get a minor in college.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 1, 2021)

I had a animation class.
That was fun.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

I got yelled at for bringing a small motorcycle battery and some wire to "Frog Day" in Biology...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Shyy said:


> I got yelled at for bringing a small motorcycle battery and some wire to "Frog Day" in Biology...


They probably should have known what you were up to when you kept calling the frog Michigan.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Probably calling my lab "partner"  "Egor" had more to do with getting attention, at least until I found the leg nerve bundles...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 16, 2021)

mer_mu said:


> I liked geography and literature.


Hell yeah same
It's why I'm studying Literature with Politics at University!


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jan 5, 2022)

History was always a favorite. Most of what I learned in history was not actually in school for a variety of reasons, but after school. Spent many late afternoons in libraries.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)

Shipwrecks(mostly the Titanic because of course), Geology, Art, and Genetics. Everything else was "bleh". Even those topics weren't covered enough in school to satisfy me so I still research those topics.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Self Defense was a class you could take at my school, I took it for the heck of it just so I could fight people. But my favorite was Creative Writing


----------



## Furrium (Jan 8, 2022)

We had a sketching and I liked to draw drawings of connections, seals, etc. We also had the history of the city and I liked to study the history of my city, where I live, to find out what happened before. I also especially liked to study chemistry, there was something in it that attracted me, it was so nice to learn why reactions occur and do not occur, later at the university I realized that chemistry is much more complicated general chemistry, inorganic, organic, analytical, physical , in the future there will be more colloidal chemistry.


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 9, 2022)

Didn't like school that much, but kept a lot of the books and some of the notes, took them with me even here into the UK. I like history. I find that we had our books from about the best period, my elementary and high school years being about a decade after the system change of 1989 (Hungary). That period was very open and hopeful, long enough after the change itself to allow for having those books written, and consequently history was presented in a very healthy, unbiased manner in them. Later I picked up history books from different periods for comparison, it is interesting to see how different eras relate to history.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 18, 2022)

But for real, I've always loved biology. I found it truly fascinating, weird and inspiring.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 18, 2022)

The only class I really loved was high school Music Industry, but my parents pulled me out of public school only a month into the school year the year I finally got to enroll in the class. Didn't matter in the end tho cause covid rolled in 5 months later. Still wish I'd been able to do that class.

I'm not complaining about my parents here, they pulled me cause of continued terrible grades. I got into a homeschool program and finished high school there with much better performance because it was tailored to how I learn. Shame the homeschool program didn't have any music classes though


----------

